# Super Squat machine



## I Are Baboon (Mar 27, 2003)

Anyone ever use one of these monsters?  I posted this pic before, but I used the machine for the first time this morning (it's tough to get on because it's always being used).  I thought it was great!  I decided to try it because I wanted to give "real" squats a break for a change.  It was an excellent alternative to BB squats.  I definitely felt the pump in my legs and glutes.  I like this machine MUCH better than Smith squats.

Oh, one thing I hate about using equipment for the first time is the trail-and-error process of finding the right amount of weight to use.


----------



## TJohn (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks like a great way to change up your leg routine. I'd be back to my regular squats pretty fast though.

TJ


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> I'd be back to my regular squats pretty fast though.
> 
> TJ



Of course, nothing beats BB squats.  Like I said, I just gave them a break.  Changing your routine is a GOOD thing.


----------



## TJohn (Mar 27, 2003)

> Changing your routine is a GOOD thing.



Ya!


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks like a hack squat machine.I use hack squats to change up my leg routines.I like them but hate the marks they leave.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Looks like a hack squat machine.I use hack squats to change up my leg routines.I like them but hate the marks they leave.



It does squats _and_ hack squats.  Face the machine for squats, face away from the machine for hacks.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It does squats _and_ hack squats.  Face the machine for squats, face away from the machine for hacks.



I never really new the definition just looked at it as far as balance where squats,smith and hack all pretty much worked the same muscles just took different amount of balance so they allow you to use different amounts of weight for the same muscles.


----------

